# Wcg Gpu?



## jellyrole (Jun 20, 2010)

Can it use my GPU to do work? I know of Folding@Home already.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 20, 2010)

Sure, there are other GPU projects - http://www.gpugrid.net/
but TechPowerUp is not involved as a team.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 20, 2010)

WCG thinks that it's not worth doing until they have research projects that want that capability.  They have a problem with the cart-horse  causality nexus I think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Can it use my GPU to do work? I know of Folding@Home already.



I think GPU grid is your only bet if you want to keep it withing WCG grounds.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 26, 2010)

Does that count towards the TPU team?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Does that count towards the TPU team?



simple answer.
No


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Sure, there are other GPU projects - http://www.gpugrid.net/
> but TechPowerUp is not involved as a team.



no one on tpu is a part of it but i created a team around the time i created the tpu wcg team.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> no one on tpu is a part of it but i created a team around the time i created the tpu wcg team.



I didn't know that. you should have said more about it and i'm sure more people would have joined it also


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

points go to gpugrid and not wcg.

at the time i was having enough trouble getting stubborn folders to switch their cpus over to wcg.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> points go to gpugrid and not wcg.
> 
> at the time i was having enough trouble getting stubborn folders to switch their cpus over to wcg.



i like the idea of the folders using there GPUs and crunchers using there CPUs it gets work done for both teams and causes.


----------

